# Stern on Larry King tonight (1/5)



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

According to a promo on CNN, Howard Stern will be a guest on Larry King tonight at 9:00e.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

gonna watch it


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

I missed this, anything shocking?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

no not really


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For those Stern fans who missed it, the show repeats Saturday night (1/7) @9e


----------

